
Have You Ever Tried to Sell a Diamond? - stucat
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1982/02/have-you-ever-tried-to-sell-a-diamond/304575/?single_page=true
======
rietta
Before I asked my my girlfriend, now wife, to marry me I had read much of this
history. In fact, my wife and I would have both been okay with a stone other
than diamonds - she likes white sapphire for instance. However, in the end I
still bought her a diamond ring because of what our families would think.
Didn't go crazy, but it is a very nice ring that she gets compliments on. It
is jewelry with some symbolism and not an investment. Nor is my really nice
mechanical watch. Sure, it's worth something but that is something less than
what was paid for it.

